# ¿Se podrá hacer un aparato electrónico para buscar venas de agua subterráneas?



## Quyque82 (Sep 20, 2010)

Pues eso quería saber si existe un circuito electrónico o algún sensor para detectar pozos o ríos subterráneos. El caso es que algunos aviones científicos tienen un sistema LIDAR o RADAR o otra cosa que mapea los ríos subterráneos pero debe ser muy complejo así que queda como anéctoda...

Chao


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 20, 2010)

Que viene después de esto?  Una encuesta sobre el biomagnetismo y movimiento perpetuo?   


PD. No se porque me da nauseas leer estas cosas en pleno siglo XXI si hay gente peor :enfadado:


----------



## Quyque82 (Sep 20, 2010)

Vale retiro el mensaje.. a partir de ahora ya no comentaré más cosas que no sean de electrónica...


----------



## lubeck (Sep 20, 2010)

Mmm.. 
pues creo que si tiene que ver algo con la electronica no???

en el campo... los rancheros o campesinos toman dos alambres les doblan un extremo en forma de L y lo agarran de una manera algo extraña, curiosamente caminan y al pasar por una vena se cruzan los alambres, eso lo he visto... existe una explicación electronicamente científica para eso...
o es pura super-coincidencia...


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 20, 2010)

Quyque82 dijo:


> Vale retiro el mensaje.. a partir de ahora ya no comentaré más cosas que no sean de electrónica...


 Vos comentá lo que se te dé la gana.  Solamente tené en cuenta que temas *pseudocientíficos* en un foro técnico no siempre van a ser bien recibidos.


Una cosa es tu mensaje inicial, donde queres averiguar el grado de "realidad" de la radiestesia por medio de una votación y otra como lo dejaste ahora.

Mientras los métodos de detección existentes se basan en principios físicos como la reflexión de sonido o microondas, la radiestesia se basa en la estupidez humana.
Si se ha utilizado y se sigue utilizando, es porque hacer un relevamiento del terreno por métodos cientificos necesita un equipamento caro, mientras que la radiestesia solo necesita elementos baratos al alcance de cualquier imbécil. 
Y ni siquiera hay que ir al lugar, basta poner el péndulo sobre un mapa (carita vomitando)  .


----------



## lubeck (Sep 20, 2010)

> cualquier imbécil.


Pues serán imbéciles pero funciona.... 
me consta...


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 20, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> Pues serán imbéciles pero funciona....
> me consta...


Cuando algo dió resultado se recuerda durante mucho tiempo, pero cuando algo no dió resultado se le echa la culpa a otra cosa y se olvida.
Como por ejemplo los milagros de la Virgen de Lourdes, en 150 años hay solo 67 milagros conocidos cuando la están visitando 6 millones de personas *por año*.  Es decir, está por debajo de las estadísticas de curaciones sin causa aparente y sin embargo mantiene su fama.

Hay veces que un técnica pseudocientífica funciona de verdad. Perfecto... pero eso *no significa que la explicación de su causa sea correcta*. 
Si bajo determinadas circunstancias un objeto se mueve sin razón aparente, para saber que realmente pasó tendriamos que repetir la experiencia y diagramar experimentos. Pero en la mayoría de estas "experiencias" paranormales (o para-anormales) esto es imposible.  Todo lo que se puede hacer es *imaginar* que pudo haber pasado, pero creo que por extraño que haya sido el suceso, fantasmas y afines deben descartarse.


Con el tema de las varillas para buscar agua, no hay que olvidarse que la propia geografia del terreno ya sugiere los lugares probables y que la varilla se sujeta de manera bastante inestable, bastando un imperceptible cambio de presión u orientación para que se mueva.
La persona que se dedica a esto ya tiene experiencia y sabe donde puede haber agua, y cuando pasa por el lugar, el mismo, *inconcientemente* "ayuda" el movimiento.
Si falla al primer intento, se harán otros y probablemente se termine encontrando, no hay que olvidarse que son personas que conocen los terrenos. Y si no encuentran... se culpa a la mala suerte y se olvida.


----------



## lubeck (Sep 20, 2010)

Entiendo perfectamente tu punto Lalo....

y créeme que cuando lo vi me pareció algo increíble... ahora que como dicen donde el rio suena es que agua lleva 

ahora mi punto es que probablemente el tema si se relacione con la electrónica... el método puede ser o muy simple o como mencionas hasta un radar o cosas inalcanzables para muchos de nosotros... unos mas eficaces que otros, pero si descartáramos eso yo creo que eliminaríamos por ejemplo el 555 de la electrónica porque un micro es mucho mas eficaz y eliminamos los micros porque en si es mas programación que electrónica y hablamos de que???... si me doy a entender?

por otro lado quizás eso de la radioestecia(yo ni sabia su nombre) no es para nada el método adecuado.... yo vi como se hizo el proceso y al primer intento que se hizo la perforación del pozo se encontro agua, la persona que hizo la búsqueda  era de una población cercana a la ranchería... y hasta donde se no cualquiera puede hacerlo... me sigue pareciendo increíble el método...


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 20, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> ...ahora mi punto es que probablemente el tema si se relacione con la electrónica... el método puede ser o muy simple o como mencionas hasta un radar o cosas inalcanzables para muchos de nosotros... unos mas eficaces que otros, pero si descartáramos eso yo creo que eliminaríamos por ejemplo el 555 de la electrónica porque un micro es mucho mas eficaz y eliminamos los micros porque en si es mas programación que electrónica y hablamos de que???... si me doy a entender?


La pseudociencia tiene su "física" propia. Ahí, su "energía" pasa a ser una entidad que no cumple ninguna de las leyes de la mecánica. Su "electricidad" y su "magnetismo" causan efectos jamás observados por ningún investigador en mas de 200 años de electromagnetismo.  Para complicarlo más: Sus entidades "fisicas" son imposibles de medir y sus "experimentos", imposibles de repetir.

Si se quisiera hacer un aparato que detecte agua de la misma manera que con una varilla, la pregunta es: *A que tendría que ser sensible?*  Si ya de entrada ni se sabe a que reacciona la varilla ? (si es que reacciona a algo distinto que a quien la lleva)



> por otro lado quizás eso de la radioestecia(yo ni sabia su nombre) no es para nada el método adecuado.... yo vi como se hizo el proceso y al primer intento que se hizo la perforación del pozo se encontro agua, la persona que hizo la búsqueda  era de una población cercana a la ranchería... y hasta donde se no cualquiera puede hacerlo... me sigue pareciendo increíble el método...


El método es antiquísimo, pero eso no es garantía de nada... La astrología es mucho más antigua y creo que no hace falta debatir sobre su validez.

Te repito, la persona que encuentra el agua es una persona conocedora del terreno. Si alguien hiciera 20 pozos y enterrara 4 bidones de agua, me gustaría ver cuantos encuentra en 4 intentos.


----------



## lubeck (Sep 20, 2010)

Bueno resumiendo mi opinion....
si yo quisiera hacer un aparato para eso, y tomando como principio que el roce de dos materiales producen magnetismo, y haciéndolo lo mas económico aunque no muy eficiente... yo optaría por algún dispositivo que detecte y amplifique ese magnetismo... que en teoría es el mismo  principio de la radiestesia...
mmm... se me viene a la mente un detector de metales o un detector de lineas electricas pero mucho mas sensible... 

*EDITO:* 
Quiza tambien podria ser un sonar mmm... que "escuche" el ruido del agua....


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 20, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> Bueno resumiendo mi opinion....
> si yo quisiera hacer un aparato para eso, y tomando como principio que el roce de dos materiales producen magnetismo, y haciéndolo lo mas económico aunque no muy eficiente... yo optaría por algún dispositivo que detecte y amplifique ese magnetismo...


Con el roce de dos materiales se genera electricidad estática, no magnetismo.   


> que en teoría es el mismo  principio de la radiestesia...


En que teoría una varilla de madera sensible al campo magnético?  


> mmm... se me viene a la mente un detector de metales o un detector de lineas electricas pero mucho mas sensible...


Que tal si experimentás a que distancia detectas un imán, que produce un campo decenas de miles de veces superior al imaginario campo del agua?


Respecto a usar un sonar, es una de las técnicas que se usan para estudiar terrenos en la industria petrolera. Se entierran estratégicamente micrófonos y se hace detonar un explosivo. Del análisis del eco se deduce la composición del terreno. 
Y lo mismo que cuando a la patrona le hacen una ecografía, los resultados no son para cualquiera, hay que saber interpretarlos.


----------



## lubeck (Sep 20, 2010)

> En que teoría una varilla de madera sensible al campo magnético?


no.. creo nos vamos a los extremos.. segun entendi.. la varilla de madera amplifica el magnetismo... cosa que se me hace mas increible aun, lo que yo vi son varillas metalicas.... y vi un link del como se hacen y hasta un curso  mira...
http://almagro.olx.com.ar/curso-de-...-de10-a-14-hs-corrientes-al-3500-iid-18692143

igual no digo que sea un metodo fiable pero si se involucra la electronica o electricidad mas bien....


----------



## Quyque82 (Sep 20, 2010)

Aquí en España, o por lo menos donde vivo; Conozco en un terreno dónde había un pozo que éste se secó (más tarde nos dimos cuenta de que la vena subterránea hizo un quiebro y tomó un camino alternativo). LLamaron a la empresa que hace pozos de barrena (los típicos pozos de un tubo de pvc o lo que sea (no de aros de hormigon de 1,20m) que baja 50-70 metros o más... no se mucho de pozos), el caso es que la empresa usó el sistema de la radiestesia o los palitos como quieras llamarlo para encontrar adónde se fuera la vena perdida. No me imagino lo caro que sería contratar a estas empresas si tuvieran que usar sistemas LIDAR de última generación para encontrar el agua (y dicen 100% garantizada). Ahora bien no discuto que este sistema del palito o la barilla sea un poco subrealista ya que no tiene ningún razonamiento científico exacto qué sepamos, pues todas las explicaciones se basan en suposiciones y teorías que pueden estar todas equivocadas. Por lo que no descarto que los poceros a veces tengan que hacer escavaciones en varios puntos del terreno de dicha casa hasta garantizar el agua...


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 20, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> ...igual no digo que sea un metodo fiable pero si se involucra la electronica o electricidad mas bien....


El problema de encontrar agua no es cosa nueva como para pensar que el tema no está recontra estudiado. Si existieran métodos mas fáciles y fiables de los que existen hace años que estarían desarrollados y mas chicos y baratos que un GPS. 

Lógicamente, que no exista en el mercado no significa que no pueda encontrarse una manera.  
Significa que experimentando en tu casa sin ni siquiera saber el comportamiento de lo querés detectar, descubrir algo que a empresas con años y $$$ en el tema se les pasó por alto será muy improbable o directamente imposible.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 20, 2010)

Yo utilizo un localizador de agua que es de madera , pero no es de cualquier madera , es una horqueta de abeto inglés que tiene propiedades especiales al efecto , Tomo cada extremo con una mano y lo extiendo hacia adelante , cuando comienza a vibrar e inclinarse hacia un lado . . . seguro hay un Mac Donals y su reserva de Coca Cola


----------



## Quyque82 (Sep 20, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Lógicamente, que no exista en el mercado no significa que no pueda encontrarse una manera.
> Significa que experimentando en tu casa sin ni siquiera saber el comportamiento de lo querés detectar, descubrir algo que a empresas con años y $$$ en el tema se les pasó por alto será muy improbable o directamente imposible.



En eso no te falta razón 

Es un poco inviable el tema a nivel usuario...


----------



## lubeck (Sep 20, 2010)

Bueno antes de que esto de convierta en una caza de brujas 
aclaro...


> ¿Se podrá hacer un aparato electrónico para busacar venas de agua subterránea?


si...


> es una tecnologia fuera de este siglo XXI???


no...


> es mas interesante un tema en relación a esto que una maquina de hedrones???


yo creo que si... (no voy a detallar esto)


> Tendria relacion con temas de electronica???


si...


> es facil???


no...


> es economico


no lo creo...


> se necesita un estudio detallado?


si...


> funciona lo de las varitas metalicas???


si...


> Es facil de hacer y de creer???


no...


> lo has visto???


si...


> Le encuentras una logica o explicacion cientifica???


por lo que vi no... ni me interesa...


> siven para encontrar los McDonald's???


no lo se... seria cuestion de probar... nada es imposible!!


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 20, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> Bueno antes de que esto de convierta en una caza de brujas


  Cacé una hace 19 años y no pienso reincidir.


----------



## lubeck (Sep 21, 2010)

> Cacé una hace 19 años y no pienso reincidir.


Vaya que si soy lento!!!
ya le entendi


----------



## cesarnovato (May 15, 2012)

por lo menos aca en barranquilla colombia, los señores de la empresa de acueducto, cuando quieren detectar frudes, o tuberias no registradas, que algunos usuarios hacen para robar agua del tubo madre, utilizan un aparato del que sale un cable que va conectadoi a una varilla de aluminio con punta de flecha y llevan unos audifonos, con esto detectan dichas tuberias, entonces en conclusion si hay a plicaciones de electronica para estos usos y al igual que algunos de ustedes me gustaria saber como funciona dicho aparato, agradeceria mucho si alguno, puede subir el plano ó diagrama del susudicho aparato.


----------

